# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Çfarë është orgazma?

## Mina

Cfar eshte orgazma? Ndjesite orgazmike jane te njejta apo ndryshojne nga individi ne individ? A eshte e mundur qe nje femer te mos e perjetoje kurre gjate jetes nje ndjesi te tille? Cila eshte frekuenca e orgazmave ne raport me kontaktet seksuale? Si mund ta orientoje nje femer orgazmen?

----------


## Dito

Me binde Mina hallall po te them dicka. Per mua orgazma eshte vetem nje akt filozogjik por qe per mua eshte i kenaqshem kurdohere :buzeqeshje:  Nejse ma boni hallall se jom i turpshem se po qe se do isha ndryshe do dilnit nga tema me vrap dhe te tmerruar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Cfar eshte orgazma? Ndjesite orgazmike jane te njejta apo ndryshojne nga individi ne individ? A eshte e mundur qe nje femer te mos e perjetoje kurre gjate jetes nje ndjesi te tille? Cila eshte frekuenca e orgazmave ne raport me kontaktet seksuale? Si mund ta orientoje nje femer orgazmen?



Orgazma eshte ndjesia me e mrekullueshme qe mund te perjetoj njeriu ( mendimi im anyway )

ndjesite mund te ndryshojne nga njeriu me njerine ... varet sa impulsive ato jane dhe sa shume i dedikohen sex-it ( pasioni ) dhe fantazise ..

dhe eshte e mundur qe femra mos ta perjetoj ate .. ka shume femra qe nuk kane arritur ta perjetojne orgazmen .. dhe ne shume raste eshte faji i mashkullit ..

kaq per tani :P

nje gje ta keni parasysh .. orgazma te shton jeten .. te ndryshon lekuren :PPP

----------


## bebushe

Orgazma zakonisht ndodh kur stimulohet klitoris dhe shuem femra nuk e gjene dot prandaj e kane te veshtire te vijne , gjithashtu ka femra qe arrijne ne orgazem pa pasur penis ne vagine po vetem me stimulim qofte me gjuhe ose me gisht , they have to learn to pleasure themselves ...
LOL

----------


## Aldi1

Mirmbrema! Orgazma eshte proces fiziologjik! Por ne arrijme ne orgazem fiziologjikisht kur qendron nga te dyja palet deshira e madhe per te bere seks, at'here besoj se jane te njejta ndjesite orgazmike... Prandaj duhet te jemi te sigurt per ndjenjat tona perpara se... Kurse per metoden me gjuhe etj. ato jane metoda te avancuara qe s'ma mer mendja se i perdorin te gjithe, te pakten ketu ne Shqiperi!!!!!!!!!! Dhe persa i perket femrave, mire eshte te na e thone vete se c'duhet te bejme qe ti kenaqim sa me shume!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KaLTerSi

> dhe eshte e mundur qe femra mos ta perjetoj ate .. ka shume femra qe nuk kane arritur ta perjetojne orgazmen .. dhe ne shume raste eshte faji i mashkullit ..


Faji mashkullit? Ja individualistja do e qisi koken... Pinko nuk eshte e thene qe ai te dije domosdoshmerisht e saktesisht se si, qysh, e tek i lezeton femres po nuk e orientoi dhe ajo. Ti thuaj qe ne shume raste faji qendron tek mungesa komunikimit te lirshem mes tyre.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Faji mashkullit? Ja individualistja do e qisi koken... Pinko nuk eshte e thene qe ai te dije domosdoshmerisht e saktesisht se si, qysh, e tek i lezeton femres po nuk e orientoi dhe ajo. Ti thuaj qe ne shume raste faji qendron tek mungesa komunikimit te lirshem mes tyre.



yep u r  right  :buzeqeshje: 

ne fakt koha e limituar ne pune dhe prania e nje mashkulli aty .. ( co-worker ) stresi i punes .. ndoshta ndikoi tek une negativisht lol ( individualiste ) lol .. E PRANOJ 

komunikimi i dy paleve femres dhe mashkullit luan rolin kryesor ... femra eshte ajo qe duhet te dije cfare te kerkoje te nje mashkull .. cfare e  turn on dhe ku jane pjeset me eksituese per te .
por ka raste kur femrat nuk jane shume te hapura seksualisht ... ndoshta ka raste nuk ndjehen shume komfort dhe nuk perqendrohen plotesishte ne ate qe po bejne .. so si rrjedhim jane shume arsye qe nje femer nuk arrin dot orgazem .

por mos harro qendron dhe  opsioni kur nje mashkull nuk di se cben ,, apo  size and all .. ndikojne keto apo jo ?lol

----------


## AuGuSt_

Brenda kesa teme do te pyesja pse femrat e menaxhojne orgazmen e tyre ?!

----------


## Moltisanti

Perqendrimi i I mashkullit dhe femres dhe kontaktet fizike midis tyre luajne rolin kryesor tek ORGAZMA  ,gjithashtu dhe experienca ka tboj shume !!! 

hajt bofshi qef

----------


## Mina

Varet nga tipi i kontakteve dhe nga ca sende tjera para dhe gjate zhvillimit te procedures se quajtur seks.
-------------------------------------------------
Storm, per cfar e ke fjalen?

----------


## StormAngel

Kontaktet mashkull-femer jane delikate,dhe sa me te medha qe te jene njohurite e funksionimit te njeri tjetrit aq me te medha jane edhe mundesite per te arritur maksimum te "feelingut" momental.
Dmth kam fjalen qe jane ca parakushte qe duhen mbushur qe kontaktet intime te jene edhe me te flakshme e me terheqese.
Mos me pyet edhe shume me detajisht,do me duhet te skuqem.  :pa dhembe:  
Thjeshte thene,sa me shume njohuri kane partneret per trupin e njerit tjetrit dhe per afinitetet e atyre trupave aq me te medhaja jane shanset per satisfakcion maksimal.
Ndoshta nuk u sqarova ashtu sic desha,por,u mundova se paku.

----------


## nosselgae

orgazmi është..... kur prej ndjenjave femra gati pa vetëdije lëshon shumë herë dihamen "KA"......  e "KA" ka të bëjë me perëndinë në lashtësi..... 

e sot sa për krahasim të orgazmit te gjinitë qe një lidhje në Internet me ju bë me qesh:

http://home.comcast.net/~welder1956/att00003.htm


Çdo të mirë,

Shqiptari.

----------


## Xemlo

Per mu eshte nje lloj parfumi. Shume i mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

Duke qene se orgazma si shprehje vjen nga lashtesia ilire... albanologet e kane ndare si nje fjale tre rrokeshe... or (ora) gaz (gazmore) ma (e manallit),"ora gazmore e manallit" (pasi ishte nje shoqeri patriarkale dhe femra ishte e privuar nga idea e te berit qejf)... nderkohe qe nje grup tjeter historianesh pretendon se eshte kombinim dyrrokesh org (orgy ose orgji) azma (azmatikesh) "orgji azmatikesh" (pasi kur te vjen mendon per shume gjera njekohesisht dhe te merret fryma). une mendoj se eshte nje rrokesh "ORGAZMA" dhe eshte gjeja me e bukur ne bote  

( mos i merrni seriozisht ato dy te parat )

Orgazma eshte nje nga gjerat me te bukura qe ja vlen te jetosh. Merrni dhe keshilla mjekesore po te deshironi, sepse ne fund te fundit eshte nje clirim spetakolar i trupit njerezor. Per te mos permendur faktin qe shume cifte te "perkryera"  nuk arrijne te mbijteojne per shkak te deshtime ne marrdheniet seksuale. 
Sesa arrihet orgazma tek femra , kjo nuk varet vetem nga mashkulli, por edhe nga lloji i femres. Forma e organve gjenitale tek femra eshte e ndryshme dhe si rrjedhim edhe ndjeshmeria e nje femre eshte e ndryshme. Disa femra rralle arrijne ne orgazem, duan kohe gjate aktit seksit aktual qe te vijne, por ne te tilla raste orgazmat jane te gjata. Ndersa disa femra te tjera vijne shpejt, disa here rradhazi dhe orgazmat jane te shkurtra.

----------


## ooooo

arun je fantastik
ke bereshpjegimin me interesant(pjesa e pare) qe mund te mendohet
Mina,nga pyetja qe shton me ben te kuptoj qe je shume e re,orgazma zemer e dashur eshte nje ndjenje te cilen po nuk e shijove,nuk e imagjinon dot me pershkrimet e te tjerve.
Personalishte kam njohur nje femer e cila edhe pse ishte relativisht e madhe vetem nje here kishte ndjere orgazem, dhe ate me nje mashkull qe kishte mardhenje te shkurter
Per mua eshte qellimi i te berit sex,sigurisht qe ka rendesi dhe partneri por po te njohesh veten aktin e drejton ti dhe e con atje ku do, per mua ska tabu ,por vetem fantazi, mjafton qe te ndihesh komod me partnerin

----------


## helene

Orgazma eshte ndjesi kenaqesie qe pason stimulimin seksual.
  Ndryshon nga personi ne person sepse varet nga menyra e stimulimit.
  Varet dhe nga liria mendore e personit, perveçse nga parneri prandaj mund edhe te ndodhe qe nje femer ne jeten e saj te mos perjetoje asnjehere orgazmen.Liria mendore= truri krejtesisht i lire nga pasiguri apo mendime qe s'kane te bejne me aktin seksual :buzeqeshje: 
 Me informacionin qe sot ekziston ne te gjitha menyrat. web libra tv, nuk besoj qe eshte e veshtire qe edhe ata qe s'e kane ditur te kuptojne cila eshte rendesia e njohjes se trupit tend dhe te partnerit dhe kerkimi i nje harmonie seksuale  mbi te gjitha me ane te shprehjes se deshirave te secilit, ne menyre qe partneri te dije se çfare kenaq personin qe ka perballe.Eshte e rendesishme thyerja e kufijve psikologjike qe secili i ve vetes dhe tabuve qe s'perputhen me kenaqesi seksuale.Qe ne momentin qe me nje njeri je ne krevat, te besh si e turpshme me duket dhe shume hipokrite si sjellje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Piranha

Orgazma eshte nje nga kenaqesite me te medha qe provon njeriu.....gjithkush prej nesh e jeton orgazmen ne menyra te ndryshme...tek meshkujt orgazma koincidon pothuajse gjithmone me eiakulacionin dhe eshte relativisht i shkurter, ndersa tek femrat orgazma eshte proces me i gjate dhe me i nderlikuar.....mund te jete i thjeshte ose multiple dhe kohezgjatja e tij ndryshon gjate cdo raporti seksual.
Ekzistojne shume femra qe nuk e kane provuar asnjehere orgazmen dhe kjo per shkak te: 1)deme psiqike qe kane pesuar gjate pjekurise se tyre seksuale dhe femijrise
2)stresi dhe tensioni ne prani te nje mashkulli
Ne ditet e sotme kjo mangesi tek femra eshte quajtur "frigidità" dhe mposhtet me nje raport te bazuar mbi dialogun dhe njohjen plotesisht te partnerit. Jane shume te dobishme dhe lojrat seksuale (preliminari), per nje kohe te mjaftueshme, per te marre konfidence me trupin e partnerit dhe anasjelltas. Duke qene se tek femra pervec eksitimit fizik ekziston dhe ai emotiv (psikologjik) rol te rendesishem luajne dhe fjalet,pasthirrmat dhe psheretimat gjate raportit.....
Mgjth sot per sot sjellja seksuale e njeriut, eshte akoma nje pikecuditse per shume psikologe dhe mjeke te specializuar ne kete fushe.....pavaresisht nga kjo, ne tregti ekzistojne shume libra te kesaj natyre, ku cdo njeri prej jush mund te gjej dhe permiresoj mardheniet seksuale me partnerin/en.....
Befshi qejf sa me shume :buzeqeshje:

----------


## I-amëshuar

> Cfar eshte orgazma? Ndjesite orgazmike jane te njejta apo ndryshojne nga individi ne individ? A eshte e mundur qe nje femer te mos e perjetoje kurre gjate jetes nje ndjesi te tille? Cila eshte frekuenca e orgazmave ne raport me kontaktet seksuale? Si mund ta orientoje nje femer orgazmen?


Përshëndetje për temën sepse është shumë interesante.

Lexova gati të gjithë shkrimet e kësaj teme dhe më bën përshtypje dy gjëra: e para se e kemi akoma tabu këtë temë dhe e dyta kemi mungesë të theksuar informacioni në shkencën e seksologjisë.

Unë nuk jam ekspert dhe as studies por jam një eksperimentues objektiv dhe shumë këmbëngulës në disa tema të errëta që kanë nevojë për eksperiencë dhe informim që të ndricohen.

Për orgazmën kërkoj që ata që e kanë provuar të provojnë ta përshkruajnë ndjesinë që provojnë kur arrijnë orgazëm kurse për të tjerët që se kanë provuar akoma e mira është të informohen dhe mos ta banalizojnë orgazmën si një gjë të 
turpshme apo ku di unë.
Jemi duke folur për "rezultatin 7-të qiellor" të seksit që është orgazma.

*Orgazma arrihet vetëm mbasi seksi bëhet i plotë.
Orgazma ka pikat e veta të lëvizshme.
Orgazma nuk është e njëjtë në asnjë trup njerëzor por ka të ngjashmet e veta.
Orgazma ndryshon nga femra në femër.*

_Po nuk arrite orgazëm ajo që ke bërë nuk quhet më seks._

Kaq për tani

----------


## Toro

> Orgazma arrihet vetëm mbasi seksi bëhet i plotë.


Sipas teje kur masturbohesh nuk arrihet orgazem?

----------


## I-amëshuar

> Sipas teje kur masturbohesh nuk arrihet orgazem?


Ti vetë ja ke dhënë përgjigjen vehtes.
Ju më duket se orgazmën nuk e keni provuar akoma(mendimi im).
Kur masturbohesh, masturbohesh dhe nuk mund të arrish orgazmë por epshin seksual.
Të kesh orgazëm do të thotë të bëhet seks në dy dhe jo vetëm.
Psh. femrat ankohen se mashkujt në momentin që ata derdhen mbaron seksi mirë po femrat zakonisht janë në fazën e ngrohjes dhe kërkojnë që marrëdhënia bëhet më intensive. Por për fat të keq egoizmi mashkulor në këtë moment e ndalon femrën që të arrijë orgazmë.
Në nje raport seksual të plotë dhe profesionist mund të arrihet deri në 3herë orgazmë. Por kjo kërkon një "punë" që të bën të humbësh energji që ndikojnë deri në peshën e trupit.
Orgazma nuk arrihet në cdo raport seksual sepse jo me të gjithë që bëjmë seks kemi ndiejmë atë sentimentin!

Nejse më duket se kam folur tepër dhe kam frikë se ndonjë minoren do na lexojë pastaj.

----------

